# Plated jewelry vs CPU pins.



## tpvdvl (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi. First, let me restate that I'm new here. Very new. And the answer to my question might already be posted, but I can't find it. So, the basics. Can plated jewelry be refined? I hear that there is not enough gold to make it worth the effort. If that's true, why can CPU pins, the fingers on RAM chips, or pocket watch cases be refined? Is the plating that much thicker? On the side, what is in the "Gold Flakes" that you see in small vials? I had some and I couldn't melt them in my mimi furnace after 1/2 hour with MAPP gas on full blast. But it pretty much destroyed my graphite crucible! Thanks in advance for everyones help, Todd.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello and welcome aboard.
I'm BS. New here as well but had experience and been reading through here alot. The search box is great but can be trying to get the right words to search for.
To answer the questions you have. Jewelry can be deplated but there is way too much base metal to make it profitable for us beginners. Even pins and such can have problems untill we are used to the processes and see it with our own eyes so we can make adjustments and fix anything that might happen and be safe.
Safety is always 1st and foremost. 1 boo boo and just do anyway hap hazzard style can leave lasting damage.
Do as I and read Hoke's book, free download here. It is the basic tutorial to familarize ourselves with everything involved which allows us to make descisions on which way we want to learn about this fun hobby. Hobby is pretty much what it is for us "little guys". It takes tons of materials to make it all worth while.
Take a look at the "Where to find" section of the forum and you'll see you can find gold and silver etc. everywhere. But is it worth the time and expense to obtain it?....that's for the experienced.
Good Luck and sorry for being long winded this early in the AM..
BS.
Brain never slows for long...


----------



## maynman1751 (Dec 18, 2012)

Look at #1 thru #5 below my signature line. That's a good start. Welcome aboard.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 18, 2012)

tpvdvl said:


> Hi. First, let me restate that I'm new here. Very new. And the answer to my question might already be posted, but I can't find it. So, the basics. Can plated jewelry be refined? I hear that there is not enough gold to make it worth the effort. If that's true, why can CPU pins, the fingers on RAM chips, or pocket watch cases be refined? Is the plating that much thicker? On the side, what is in the "Gold Flakes" that you see in small vials? I had some and I couldn't melt them in my mimi furnace after 1/2 hour with MAPP gas on full blast. But it pretty much destroyed my graphite crucible! Thanks in advance for everyones help, Todd.


Of all the categories you mentioned, the average plating on jewelry is much thinner.

The "gold flakes" sold in vials on places like eBay usually contain no gold. They are a yellow copper alloy.


----------



## tpvdvl (Dec 20, 2012)

OK guys. It looks like I've got a little homework to do before I ask any more questions. Hopfully I'll sound like I know what I'm talking about next time. I can see there is a lot of knowledge on this forum that I can take advantage of as well. Thanks for the good advice and warm welcome, Todd.


----------



## tek4g63 (Dec 21, 2012)

maynman1751 said:


> Look at #1 thru #5 below my signature line. That's a good start. Welcome aboard.




I just tried to download the hand books from your signature line and tinyurl gives a warning that the file was reported to be dangerous to my computer. Something like a virus. I don't believe this to be true. I just wanted to let you know.

PS. My phone won't download this pdf. For some reason my phone will download some PDF files with no trouble and others it says "download unsuccessful". Wish I knew how to fix that.


----------

